# Exoterra breeding boxes or 5.5 gallon tank?



## Venomgland (Sep 29, 2017)

I want to upgrade some of my  terrestrial T's houses. I like the exoterra's breeding boxes other then they have no height. The 5.5 gallon tanks seem to be perfect, but no cross ventilation. What do you all think?

I'm looking at my Pulchra's and Brachapelmi's  species


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 29, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> I'm looking at my Pulchra's and Brachapelmi's  species


How big are they?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> I want to upgrade some of my  terrestrial T's houses. I like the exoterra's breeding boxes other then they have no height. The 5.5 gallon tanks seem to be perfect, but no cross ventilation. What do you all think?
> 
> I'm looking at my Pulchra's and Brachapelmi's  species


In my opinion, I really don't like the breeder boxes. The all-black tops are very hard to see through on my shelf. I have my big P. cancerides in the largest size, and it is hard to get pics because of the lid. I like to have a nice display cage. I preferr 5.5 gallons. If you can get a piece of acrylic that fits the top and burn/drill some holes into it, it becomes a much better display and holds a lot more humidity  Only my opinion though, they work fine. Just not what I prefer. Besides, you probably won't have to worry about cross ventillation with Brachys and a pulchra. You could just buy a normal commercial screen lid for it and that will provide all the ventillation you need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cross ventilation is overrated imo.

Those cages are great. More than enough vent, sometimes a little too much.

@WeightedAbyss75   try looking through the side.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 29, 2017)

I use the small breeding boxes for my dwarf species, works great!


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 29, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> How big are they?


full grown


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 29, 2017)

Since they are all T's that don't hide very often. I want to be able to display them. That is a great idea about cutting a piece of acrylic to fit and drill holes in the top. 

5.5 gallon tank is 17x9x11
10 gallon tank is 20x11x13

I have a couple 10 gallons, but not a 5.5 gallon. Should I just go with the 10 gallon and add more substrate? 10 gallons are pretty east to come by on craigslist.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Can even use the larger, and deeper kritter keeper-types and throw away that horrendous lid. Replace with a flat piece of acrylic, glue in some hinges and clasps, viola!


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Can even use the larger, and deeper kritter keeper-types and throw away that horrendous lid. Replace with a flat piece of acrylic, glue in some hinges and clasps, viola!


The what now?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> The what now?



wazizit? Why do you hound me. I havent fondled my T's yet.


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> wazizit? Why do you hound me. I havent fondled my T's yet.


I wanted to know what cages you were talking about

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I wanted to know what cages you were talking about


Kritter keeper type, replacing the lid with a flat acrylic lol


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Kritter keeper type, replacing the lid with a flat acrylic lol


I figured.
But Whats wrong with that lid?


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I figured.
> But Whats wrong with that lid?



Bloody hard to open without causing my tenants to suffer a heart attack.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Bloody hard to open without causing my tenants to suffer a heart attack.


Not the ones I use... 

Unless you're trying with that tiny door, that thing is stupid hard to open. Just take the whole top off.


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Not the ones I use...
> 
> Unless you're trying with that tiny door, that thing is stupid hard to open. Just take the whole top off.



What are you using your edit?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 29, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> What are you using your grace?


None of your business now, edit

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 29, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> None of your business now, edit


You are so mean to me


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Sep 30, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> Since they are all T's that don't hide very often. I want to be able to display them. That is a great idea about cutting a piece of acrylic to fit and drill holes in the top.
> 
> 5.5 gallon tank is 17x9x11
> 10 gallon tank is 20x11x13
> ...


I would probably try to find a 5.5 gal. This is simply personal preference, but for a fully grown 5" Brachy, a ten gal is a huge cage. My adult female B. emelia is in a 5.5 gal with plenty of space, so a ten gal would be a little much for me. Also, @Venom1080 I do look through the sides  It's just not a great enclosure for display. I hate having to crouch down and look through the low sides just to get a good look  Much prefer aquariums if I can make a good lid.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 30, 2017)

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I would probably try to find a 5.5 gal. This is simply personal preference, but for a fully grown 5" Brachy, a ten gal is a huge cage. My adult female B. emelia is in a 5.5 gal with plenty of space, so a ten gal would be a little much for me. Also, @Venom1080 I do look through the sides  It's just not a great enclosure for display. I hate having to crouch down and look through the low sides just to get a good look  Much prefer aquariums if I can make a good lid.


I'm going to buy a 5.5 and put it next to my 10. I really like making things look as natural as possible and going the extra mile to do so even it if means going bigger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## efmp1987 (Sep 30, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> I'm going to buy a 5.5 and put it next to my 10. I really like making things look as natural as possible and going the extra mile to do so even it if means going bigger.



Alas, we spend countless hours searching for "clear box" or "where to buy clear display case" and making google richer with all the indexing when the one simple answer is a "5 gallon acrylic aquarium". It's easier to get lid for those as well.


----------



## Venomgland (Sep 30, 2017)

efmp1987 said:


> Alas, we spend countless hours searching for "clear box" or "where to buy clear display case" and making google richer with all the indexing when the one simple answer is a "5 gallon acrylic aquarium". It's easier to get lid for those as well.


do you have a link to the aquarium you are talking about? Is it a kritter keeper?


----------



## viper69 (Oct 7, 2017)

Venomgland said:


> I want to upgrade some of my  terrestrial T's houses. I like the exoterra's breeding boxes other then they have no height. The 5.5 gallon tanks seem to be perfect, but no cross ventilation. What do you all think?
> 
> I'm looking at my Pulchra's and Brachapelmi's  species



I have adult NW terrestrials in large size Breeder boxes, no issues here. I use them because of space reasons.


----------



## BeeNine (Oct 9, 2017)

Little bit of a late reply, but I currently use the exo breeders for a number of Ts.  I like them, but the catch on the little clear plastic door (I call it the feeder door) breaks eventually.  The plastic just wears out with multiple opening of the door.  It is a poor design IMO.  You have to pinch the plastic catch to release the door, and the plastic gets weak, and eventually breaks.  I end up taping them closed.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 9, 2017)

BeeNine said:


> Little bit of a late reply, but I currently use the exo breeders for a number of Ts.  I like them, but the catch on the little clear plastic door (I call it the feeder door) breaks eventually.  The plastic just wears out with multiple opening of the door.  It is a poor design IMO.  You have to pinch the plastic catch to release the door, and the plastic gets weak, and eventually breaks.  I end up taping them closed.


I'm still up in the air on what to use. I've bought a couple cheap critter keeper type enclosures from Walmart that I'm going to try for now.


----------



## BeeNine (Oct 9, 2017)

I guess I would still prefer the breeder boxes over the critter keepers, but the critter keepers are a bit more affordable.


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 9, 2017)

These were perfect for juvenile T's that I have 2 that don't need a new home, but I hate what they are in. What I have them in is about a 8x5x5 plastic tupperware. The only way in is through the top and it doesn't come off smooth and freaks the T's out every time. These other ones will be perfect until I find nice permanent homes for my 2 T's. Juvenile boehmei and a juvenile pulchra. The boehmei just molted in the last few hours. I'm probably going to rehome them both next weekend!


----------



## Venomgland (Oct 9, 2017)

Also headed up to SC Repticon in Nov. They always have a ton of enclosures for sale. I'll be able to play with them first hand and see what I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

